# Raft or cataraft



## nastysauce (Feb 2, 2015)

Aire puma with a small frame would be easy peasy to throw in a pick up. I would opt for raft, i have a 13 foot two person cat and in my opinion was worthless


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

You need this set up. Fold up trailer and frame.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Check out the outcast striker, it's got a inflatable lean bar and and a slick row frame that would be super easy to roll. Outcast Sporting Gear | Fishing pontoon boat float tube and rafts for serious anglers

You could always just tow a double rig. I see slot of guys around here towing a camper and a power boat.


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Hey you old fart.. Just kidding... 
I think what NastySauce mentioned above is a fantastic suggestion. 
You mentioned fishing in Montana and well like K2 had suggested, you can haul your boat behind your camper in Montana. I think you can be 60' legally.? Check me on that. 
I would get a round boat and for-go the cat for your situation. I'm not throwing cats under the bus, I own a cat and dig it. And hey, growing old isn't the problem, it's feeling young that gets me in trouble.


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

Separate cat tubes are easier to move around than a raft but that would be the only advantage. Since you plan to roll up and re-rig every time you launch a raft would me by far the best option. The extra time it takes to rig a cat is considerable. The extra experience to get the cat rigged right is not trivial either. With a 13' raft and a break down frame like the NRS Longhorn you can just slap the two together and be on the water much quicker. 

A 12' cat would be overloaded with just you, the mutt and the wifey aboard and no one would be able to move around unless you built a huge heavy expensive frame with all kinds of boards and platforms and stuff. 

Get a Super Puma with two thwarts, a 54" NRS frame, 8.5ft oars, 8" towers, a dozen straps and don't look back.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 18, 2015)

jakebrown98 said:


> Since you plan to roll up and re-rig every time you launch a raft would me by far the best option. The extra time it takes to rig a cat is considerable. The extra experience to get the cat rigged right is not trivial either.


Truer words were never spoken. Back in the day, I had a cat and no trailer. Never again.


----------



## nastysauce (Feb 2, 2015)

Heres my setup, the only difference is my anchor hoop is modified to run the line through and out the back, bolt a couple pieces on im all setup for fishing. I run cooler in the front, and dry bags dropped under the captains chair. Pull the lean bar off and the rear hoop im good for whitewater. pull the frame off slap in thwarts i can paddle with 5 broski's


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

The Aire Puma or Super Puma would be good choices for your application. You would like the Super Puma on the water because of the extra room, you will like the Puma if it is just you and your wife loading it because it is lighter.

The Puma is something like 11.5' long so you might figure a way to load it on the back of your pick-up without having to roll it every time.

I would imagine there are probably some people on here that can post some pics showing how they can carry their rafts on the back of their pick up.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I love my cat, but for what you want, and especially just starting out, I think a raft would be much easier for ya. 
Please make sure you get education on things like white water safety, as running rivers can be dangerous, especially without the proper knowledge from something like a swift water rescue course, lot's of info on that topic if you use the thread search button on this site.
Have fun, be safe!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree.
Cats like trailers.


----------



## fishybiz (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the response.
I will get the puma and a kiss frame.
Can't wait to get started, and Learn some rivers


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Good call fishybiz, a puma is a great choice. Aire's 10 year warantee is hard to beat. Make sure you have a shop vac for inflation/ deflation. You can roll them tight when you suck the air out.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i started off rowing a 14' aire cat, love that boat! it is a PITA to rig in a hurry, requires 16 straps just to hold the tubes to the frame, and another 12 to hold the floor on the frame then the countless other straps to hold all your gear... i am surprised however that everyone skips over the tributary series of raft and goes straight to the big money rafts... take an honest look at the 12hd and 13hd... i own a 16hd and love it, same construction as aire at about 60% the cost.

i also hated how my cat would "spin out" when i pulled the oars out of the water...


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Puma. USA made in Idaho with different construction than trib. Also has 10 year no fault as opposed to 5 year.


----------



## Mike N (May 12, 2016)

I'm interested to hear if you figure out a way to get the rigged Puma into the back of a pickup truck. I'm in similar circumstances - no trailer. I had thought maybe resting most of the raft on the bed rails and using a bed extender? Anyone do this? Seems like the puma might be a little too narrow to rest securely on the rails? I've dealt with Aire with inflatable kayaks and they are a great company. And the warranty is indeed awesome.

If this was doable, it would put me into the market for a slightly bigger raft than the 10.5 footer I'm currently thinking about moving around on the roof of my VW.  

Course then I'd have to trade the VW in for a pickup...


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

same exact construction process, slightly different material, yes its made outside of USA, but a puma is anywhere from $3400-$4350 depending on what size (puma, super puma, or super duper puma) whereas for tributary you are looking $2250-$2800 for 12, 13, and 14 foot boats... so essentially for the price of a puma or super puma one could buy a 12 footer, frame and oars.... 

i would have no problem saying the new "hd" material is sturdier than the aire material that my cat is made from... but the 10 year no fault warranty is nice but is it $1000 nice?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Flatbed pickups are the shit for hauling rafts sans trailer.


----------



## peachin (Feb 24, 2015)

*you are allowed*

to pull a trailer and another trailer behind... Idaho, Montana, Wyoming.. Not Oregon not Washington.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I used to put my Puma in the back of my P/U all the time. I also used to strap it to the roof of my Subaru. With a frame. But it was a basic frame, cooler and York dry box. It traveled super easy.


Jim


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

azpowell said:


> same exact construction process, slightly different material, yes its made outside of USA, but a puma is anywhere from $3400-$4350 depending on what size (puma, super puma, or super duper puma) whereas for tributary you are looking $2250-$2800 for 12, 13, and 14 foot boats... so essentially for the price of a puma or super puma one could buy a 12 footer, frame and oars....
> 
> i would have no problem saying the new "hd" material is sturdier than the aire material that my cat is made from... but the 10 year no fault warranty is nice but is it $1000 nice?


1000$ insurance for 10 years. 100$ a year. Worth it. I've seen a few worn out tribs. I've also seen some old ass Pumas still in service.


----------



## nastysauce (Feb 2, 2015)

i had the 13' fot hd trib and my superpuma blows it out of the water


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

If you consider a cat, plan on adding 2 feet to the equivalent raft. 12' raft = 14' cat.

Rigging a cat is really not that much more difficult than a raft, even with all the extra straps. The main benefit for a cat is pieces that you can move by yourself. tubes at 40lbs each and frames that can break down if needed. 

For most things though, a raft is simpler.


----------



## TrevH (May 4, 2016)

I just ordered a new cat package out of Oregon and am also partners in a Super puma that is now 12 years old. We are like the 3rd owners and it keeps on going. It can get sideways on you though. 

It came with a DRE frame and those high seats blow for big water it always wants to pitch you out of the boat and you slip all over on the mesh. The frame guys I bought my cat from walked me through that and I finally realized what was going on. The old owner must have been fishing it or something.

So if I get into a new place with a garage I may order a new super puma and have a custom frame built for it. The boat is a blast, just don't be scared to swim if you run one through big holes. Fishing is probably no worries.


----------

